# Welcome Back to VLASTAN



## Guest

WELCOME BACK VLASTAN ;D

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ^outt^kast^

Looks like you have a cheerleader mate!!!  : ;D


----------



## vlastan

:-*


----------



## thorney

Best timed ban I've ever seen matie, the site's been down for 4 days


----------



## ^outt^kast^

I've got my suspicions as to the culprit

Lord V gets banned............

Site goes down..................

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

:-X


----------



## Guest

mmmmm very dodgey lol 8) *giggles*


----------



## pas_55

I thought it was Viastan not Vlastan???


----------



## pgtt

welcome back V no mis be having or you'll get sent off again [smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## Guest

*laugh* ... Miss B Havin is his demain  and being a naughty boy hehehehe *giggles*


----------



## coupe-sport

> Miss B Havin is his demain


 ??? ???


----------



## Lisa.

> ??? ???


Don't worry :


----------



## garyc

Didn't know that he'd been away?

Only joking. It's been quiet V without you. I am sure you have lots to catch up on and value to add


----------



## garyc

> WELCOME BACK VLASTAN Â ;D
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


PS Hardly a Flame is it?


----------



## t7

oh bum Vlastans back already! ;D


----------



## vlastan

> oh bum Vlastans back already! ;D


Oiii...I would suggest that you refrain to use any words that have to do with this part of the human anatomy...you may get banned!!  ;D


----------



## Lisa.

> PS Hardly a Flame is it?


Gary,
Abi is just getting to grips with the difference between Off Topic and the Flame room, give her time please. :


----------



## Guest

Jesus you lot stop moaning because I stuck this thread in Flame room ;D

Vlastan is something to have ago ABOUT not ago AT OK ! Hence why in Flame Room for all you miserable herberts yet to have another nagg, shout, runt and rave about LOL like some of you all did before remember?

But your not all going to do that in this thread because I created this thread and am a nice person and wont allow such behaviour on my thread ;D Anyone that posts here has to post nice things about Lord V OK and nice things in general .

Thank you :-X


----------



## jampott

puppies and buttercups and cuddly kittens


----------



## coupe-sport

> puppies and buttercups and cuddly kittens


nah... its the flame room

fucking puppies and buttercups and cuddly kittens


----------



## Guest

What about cute little fluffy wabbits  I love rabbits ;D


----------



## ^outt^kast^

Kast prefers kitties :-*


----------



## vlastan

To maintain the ettiquette of the flame room, the title of this thread should have been " Welcome back to fucking Vlastan!!" LOL ;D


----------



## M44RT L

Awww.....I like rabbits too abi..... 

....mashed up in a piping hot stew  ;D ;D


----------



## Guest

not in a stew nor honey roasted nor crispy aramatic either


----------



## Guest

Vlastan I will say your line... 'What an entrance' !!!  and ... the show must go on  !!


----------



## M44RT L

...crispy aromatic err rabbit? ??? Duck maybe ....an no, that's not a request for everyone to squat down on their haunches ;D


----------



## Guest

LOL oops ok so it comes in a variety... wabbit, duck, geese, dog... cat erm what else ;D


----------



## garyc

Is our V in any way related to Elmer Fud?


----------



## Guest

Who is Elmer Fud? :-/


----------



## Guest

WAW I have just noticed this is pretty staggering actually 530 viewings ;D cor Vlastan you will become a celeb hunnii  or a porn star LOLOL


----------



## chip

yeah, but out of the 500 odd viewings, how many actually said "welcome back"?


----------



## garyc

> Who is Elmer Fud? Â :-/


Think Bugs Bunny 'wabbit' hunter.


----------



## head_ed

> yeah, but out of the 500 odd viewings, how many actually said "welcome back"?


This thread is up it's arse!


----------



## vlastan

> This thread is up it's arse!


Watch out mate...you will get banned too! Using the word A**e is no longer acceptable in this forum. :


----------



## pgtt

have u been made a moderator V?


----------



## vlastan

NO Phil...I am just jealous that only I AM not allowed to use this word!!  This is not fair.


----------



## vlastan

> yeah, but out of the 500 odd viewings, how many actually said "welcome back"?


Many thanks Chip...nice to see you too!


----------



## pgtt

> NO Phil...I am just jealous that only I AM not allowed to use this word!! Â  This is not fair.


no comment :-X


----------



## BreTT

> Vlastan I will say your line... 'What an entrance' !!! Â  and ... the show must go on Â  !!


Hmmmmm, Abi you aren't Lord V's alter ego are you?


----------



## vlastan

> Hmmmmm, Abi you aren't Lord V's alter ego are you?


Actually she is a lady that has good sense of humour and finds my comments fresh and amusing..despite some other individuals in this place. :


----------



## BreTT

> Actually she is a lady that has good sense of humour and finds my comments fresh and amusing..despite some other individuals in this place. :


Lord V, looks like you have found your partner in life. Good luck..... [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## vlastan

;D ;D ;D

Brett, I am already married. Abi is a good mate! She just happens to be female!!


----------



## r1

Well the two of you are never seen together....


----------



## vlastan

R1 on Saturday we will be seen together with plenty of witnesses and photographs to prove it.


----------



## ^outt^kast^

> R1 on Saturday we will be seen together with plenty of witnesses and photographs to prove it.


Somehow I doubt it  ;D


----------



## PaulS

Vlastan


> To maintain the ettiquette of the flame room, the title of this thread should have been " Welcome back to fucking Vlastan!!" LOL


Fuck me, I find my self laughing at a Vlastan post, things are looking up Â ;D Â :

Vlastan


> Watch out mate...you will get banned too! Using the word A**e is no longer acceptable in this forum


Vlastan


> Oiii...I would suggest that you refrain to use any words that have to do with this part of the human anatomy...you may get banned!!


That's it, ban him!! Â  

Abi


> Vlastan is something to have ago ABOUT not ago AT OK


Agreed, there was a severe outbreak of "Vlastan-itus" on the forum recently. However, Vlastan is very much a human person, too.

Abi


> Vlastan I will say your line... 'What an entrance' !!! Â and ... the show must go on Â !!


Hmmm, you are certainly a Lord V fan, are you not, Abi? You sure you don't know each other rather better than you let on Â ;D

BreTT


> Hmmmmm, Abi you aren't Lord V's alter ego are you?


  Â 

Vlastan


> Actually she is a lady that has good sense of humour and finds my comments fresh and amusing..despite some other individuals in this place


Quite a few other individuals, actually. Anyway, looks like you've discovered your soul partner [smiley=iloveyou.gif] good luck to the both of you Â ;D Â


----------



## r1

> Vlastan
> 
> Fuck me, I find my self laughing at a Vlastan post, things are looking up Â ;D Â :
> 
> Vlastan
> 
> Vlastan
> 
> That's it, ban him!! Â  Â
> 
> Abi
> 
> Agreed, there was a severe outbreak of "Vlastan-itus" on the forum recently. However, Vlastan is very much a human person, too.
> 
> Abi
> 
> Hmmm, you are certainly a Lord V fan, are you not, Abi? You sure you don't know each other rather better than you let on Â ;D
> 
> BreTT
> 
> Â
> 
> Vlastan
> 
> Quite a few other individuals, actually. Anyway, looks like you've discovered your soul partner [smiley=iloveyou.gif] good luck to the both of you Â ;D Â


Jesus! How long did it take to prepare that post!!!


----------



## PaulS

> Jesus! How long did it take to prepare that post!!!


 :-/ About 10 minutes ;D


----------



## Guest

LOL Jesus I have come back to this thread after around 24 hrs and so much has moved on since I last saw it. 
This is great so glad your all are glad to see Vlastan back your all such wonderful people AFTER ALL!!! You all have obviously read this thread which has braught so much attention and made some of you even want to reply!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

By the way, my last post in case you read it wrong... I was actually being sarcastic to those of you who may have responded to this thread but dont necessarly like Lord V... Still that leaves me to still be the Queen of his fan club still ;D.

Vlastan you know my humour way to well, you missed out the word 'warped' out of 'sense of humour'  *giggle*

love Squeaky


----------



## Guest

LOL... Brett both Vlastan and I are both married to other people we don't believe in adultry! ;D


----------



## vlastan

Would a chick with a d*ck be classified as female?   ;D ;D


----------



## Steve_Mc

plus ca fucking change


----------



## Guest

Vlastan : R1 thinks so!


----------



## BreTT

> LOL... Brett both Vlastan and I are both married to other people we don't believe in adultry! Â ;D


Ok I will re-phrase....rather than your partner in life, how about your "soul partner" rather than your "sole partner"??? 

Whatever - it was all said in jest.


----------



## Guest

*blush* :


----------



## Guest

Brett I love all your piccies you take of your car you have the pose of it spot on I think  ... Best piccies on this forum apart from my mate Vlastan's of course hehehehe .... don't wanna go upsetting him now do I ;D


----------



## vlastan

> plus ca fucking change


 ??? ???


----------



## BreTT

> Brett I love all your piccies you take of your car you have the pose of it spot on I think Â  ... Best piccies on this forum apart from Â my mate Vlastan's of course Â hehehehe .... don't wanna go upsetting him now do I Â ;D


I may well withdraw my photos as a protest and go into self-imposed exile if my shots are really second best to the tart-mobile.

Ahh, I keep forgetting that you and Lord V are never seen together....


----------



## Guest

LOL *giggle* Brett stop making me *blush* :


----------



## S-Line

Hello Vlastan

Its us................

How you doin?

Rod & Clair


----------



## vlastan

Hello lovely people!

Why have you disappeared?

Will you become regulars again or is this a one off post? I hope you do come back...this place needs some young fresh people like you two guys!  :-*


----------



## Guest

LOLOL Vlastan old chap ... stop arse licking and beating around the bush and say what you mean rather than be nice ;D !!!!


----------



## ^outt^kast^

> Vlastan old chap ... stop arse licking


oooOOOOOO Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuurty : :-X


----------



## Guest

Sadly this forum is making me direct and to the point LOL *giggles* ;D


----------



## vlastan

Abi...being direct in this forum is dangerous!! I know it as I got banned!! ;D


----------



## Guest

LOL *laffs* Vlastan there is direct and dry and direct and crude... where do you fall hunnii ;D :.


----------



## BreTT

> LOL *laffs* Vlastan there is direct and dry and direct and crude... where do you fall hunnii Â ;D Â :.


In my experience, he is mostly crude, rude and lewd - but not necessarily in that order....but as you are one and the same person, you know that already!


----------



## Guest

Brett we are not the same person  ooooo nice piccie YET again hehehe now your showing off because I said l loved your piccies  Keep up the good work they are really cool


----------



## r1

This is more like a teenage chat room than a forum on this thread.....


----------



## Guest

No one asked you to read it or reply to it R1 ... SO SHUT THE F**K UP !!! :


----------



## BreTT

> Brett we are not the same person Â  ooooo nice piccie YET again hehehe now your showing off because I said l loved your piccies Â  Keep up the good work they are really cool Â


Thanks for the compliment but I have changed my photo on a regular basis since joining the forum. Sorry that you weren't the catalyst for me "showing off".

As for R1 - well you read 8 pages of "teenage chat" - more the fool you...


----------



## M44RT L

Must agree R1 :-/


----------



## Steve_Mc

> Must agree R1 Â :-/


I thought it was a bit harsh.....to teenagers :-/


----------



## r1

> No one asked you to read it or reply to it R1 ... SO SHUT THE F**K UP !!! :


Likewise no-one asked you to write it. With your stupid ' *blushes* ' and your ' *teehee giggles*' bollocks.


----------



## Lisa.

*sharp intake of breath*

Smells like trouble brewing [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Guest

No, no one did R1 but I havn't once moaned or created on here like you have you twat!!!


----------



## Guest

Oh yeah and one more thing I get away with being female what are you exactly?


----------



## Lisa.

> No, no one did R1 but I havn't once moaned or created on here like you have you twat!!!


Maybe Abi isn't as fluffy as she first appeared, I only use the twat word when addressing other drivers.

Seems to sum up emotion quite well, don't you think.

( I'm trying to difuse the situation, is it working?)


----------



## jampott

> ( I'm trying to difuse the situation, is it working?)


No, because someone else will just come along and fan the flames again....


----------



## Guest

TWAT TWAT TWAT TWAT I just love that word it is my top fav word Lisa and there are many twats on this forum that act like total and complete twats and just dont know they are a TWAT! :-X


----------



## r1

How ironic.


----------



## Guest

R1 Are you gay by any chance?


----------



## ^outt^kast^

o.......u think u got competition Abi ?.......hehe ;D


----------



## vagman

> Likewise no-one asked you to write it. With your stupid ' *blushes* ' and your ' *teehee giggles*' bollocks.


Spot on R1.

This has gotta be the biggest pile of shite I have had the misfortune to read. [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=skull.gif]


----------



## ^outt^kast^

> This has gotta be the biggest pile of shite I have had the misfortune to read.


9 pages of it!!!!...........don't tell me the next thread is going to be how the forum is going downhill ;D


----------



## vagman

> don't tell me the next thread is going to be how the forum is going downhill Â ;D


OK, I won't tell you ;D ;D


----------



## DXN

> WELCOME BACK VLASTAN Â ;D
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Cut to the chase, why is it that each smiley looks like its being rogered by Vlastan so forming a mexican wave??


----------



## ^outt^kast^

> why is it that each smiley looks like its being rogered by Vlastan so forming a mexican wave??


ROFL!!


----------



## vlastan

I only just managed to log on to the forum today!! And Ohhh my God!!! Why everything that has the name Vlastan attached to it attracts controversy? :-/

Now...R1 you go and play with your toy solders and leave Abi alone. And Abi don't worry about R1...he just wanted to increase his post count with another flame comment!!  ;D

All...please play nice now


----------



## Guest

The bitter twisted hormonial lads really do stand out on this forum.

I am laughing from where I am standing ... Vlastan you look positively human hunni keep up the good show, you show those who show their bitterness up .... BIG TIME !


----------



## TTotal

> TWAT TWAT TWAT TWAT I just love that word it is my top fav word Lisa and there are many twats on this forum that act like *total* and complete twats and just dont know they are a TWAT! Â :-X


 ???


----------



## coupe-sport

> ???


 ???


----------



## r1

> ???


 ;D


----------



## Guest

OMG OMG OMG WHOOPS!!! :-[ Sorry TTotal I wasn't referring to you hunnii bunnii  I was metophorically speaking


----------



## Guest

So Abi you have turned up at a meet at last and proved you re indeed female.

Which one are you on the photographs? Are you really as gorgeous as you sound?


----------



## Guest

Yes I have turned up and went to Nickyb's meet too infact with Vlastan ;D.


----------



## pgtt

> So Abi you have turned up at a meet at last and proved you re indeed female.
> 
> Which one are you on the photographs? Are you really as gorgeous as you sound? Â


she is a typical essex bird blonde hair big boobs blue eyes and white heels to match   ;D :-X


----------



## Guest

PGTT I NEED A WORD WITH YOU ... I AM NOT AT ALL LIKE THAT AND I HAVE GREEN EYES AND HATE STILLETOES GRRRRRR ;D ..... I HAVE FAR MORE CLASS ;D


----------



## PaulS

> she is a typical essex bird blonde hair big boobs blue eyes and white heels to match   ;D :-X


LOL! I like your style, Phil, as subtle as a bull in a China Shop (mind you, some people like it that way :)

I don't believe anything or anybody on this forum, until I've met them in person 

Are their any 'snippets' of Abi on any of the photo's of NickyB's recent meet??

(Abi - sorry if you really are 'for real' - it's just that there are so many windups on this forum :)


----------



## Guest

Far more class which is why I dont drive a tt and awaiting a nice x type


----------



## pgtt

> PGTT I NEED A WORD WITH YOU ... I AM NOT AT ALL LIKE THAT AND I HAVE GREEN EYES AND HATE STILLETOES GRRRRRR Â ;D ..... I HAVE FAR MORE CLASS Â ;D


 [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Guest

There are three females on the photos, one is NickyB Abi must be one of the others but which one?


----------



## PaulS

> Far more class which is why I dont drive a tt and awaiting a nice x type Â


  Are you saying that TT's, their owners and this forum (that you've been on quite a bit recently) are not good enough for you ? Â


----------



## Guest

> Are you saying that TT's, their owners and this forum (that you've been on quite a bit recently) are not good enough for you ? Â


Obviously in that case there's something on this forum she craves.  8)

Why don't you totter off the the X type forum then Abi, or are there too many old farts in tweed jackets on there for an essex bird to flirt with?


----------



## Lisa.

> Far more class which is why I dont drive a tt and awaiting a nice x type Â


Hahaha So you have far more class than us do you?
Funniest thing I've read on here for a while. ;D

Hey guys Abi's too classy for the likes of you lot. Ho ho ho. Thats gonna go down well.


----------



## Guest

LOL sorry folks been there with the tt... done that... baught the post card... time to move on and glad too


----------



## Guest

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/sb.jones/T ... thend2.htm

Taking me a while to find you, I'm looking for an unknown classy bird. Good disguise ;D ;D


----------



## r1

_Oh yeah and one more thing I get away with being female what are you exactly?_

Sheer class.

_OMG OMG OMG WHOOPS!!! Sorry TTotal I wasn't referring to you hunnii bunnii I was metophorically speaking _

Utter crap!


----------



## vlastan

> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/sb.jones/TT/Southend/Southend-f0017.htm
> 
> Took me a while to find you because I was looking for a classy bird. Good disguise ;D ;D


Abi is not in this photo!

R1 do you have a TT yourself?


----------



## Guest

Nice to see you at this meet to R1? Next time you will be seeing my fist in your face and that is a promise


----------



## pas_55

Southend+Harvester car-park=classy women I dont think so!!!!


----------



## Guest

No offense intended to the ladies in the photo, just those were the 3 classiest ladies I could find and Abi can't be seen ;D

Figures


----------



## PaulS

> Oh yeah and just for the record I do actually have one of me and Vlastan standing together to prove that we are not one person to all those ignorant people that had thought it Â ;D. Â


Can you post it for us then? Â ;D

That would sort out all this bickering, once and for all :


----------



## PaulS

> Nice to see you at this meet to R1? Next time you will be seeing my fist in your face and that is a promise Â


  This doesn't sound very 'girly' / Abi to me


----------



## PaulS

> Abi is not in this photo!


The TT forum / the land of make believe ......

Who is that then? Â


----------



## Guest

PaulsTT I would need Vlastan permision first he might not want me publicising our photo  and don't worry you won't get a fist in your face ;D just a certain member who is rubbing me up the wrong way isn't that right R1!


----------



## PaulS

Daniela is on the left, who's the lady on the right in this one?










...just so as we know who's who, and nobody is doing any wind up's....


----------



## kctt

> Daniela is on the left, who's the lady on the right in this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...just so as we know who's who, and nobody is doing any wind up's....


......I'm confused by the latter 1/2 of this thread, please someone answer Paul's question ! who is this lady in the photo?


----------



## PaulS

Yeah, I'm a bit confused too.....



> Lisa may I ask you exactly what your doing on this forum if you have never or don't own a tt or don't even intend to and just say you want to? Â What exactly are you after?


 ???


----------



## nutts

Lisa has a TT. A silver (sometimes snowy pink ) lhd 225 coupe.
Like "most" of the ladies on this forum, she is funny, articulate and comes on here to chat and have a laugh. What are you here for Abi? I think I've probably met all (or nearly all) the ladies on here at one time or another and they all have TT's......



> Lisa may I ask you exactly what your doing on this forum if you have never or don't own a tt or don't even intend to and just say you want to? Â What exactly are you after?


----------



## scoTTy

LOL !

She's the journalist! ;D


----------



## Lisa.

> 6:29pm, Abi wrote:Lisa may I ask you exactly what your doing on this forum if you have never or don't own a tt or don't even intend to and just say you want to? Â What exactly are you after?


Did I miss something? Sorry too busy cooking sassy crepes in my classy Smallbone of Devises kitchen :.

There's always one that sticks to the pan, don't you find? One really thick one, full of bubbles and hot air.

What were we talking about again? arr.....yes

Seems that Abi decided to delete her post before I had chance to see it, just as well really.

Lisa

Â Â


----------



## head_ed

Can we take it that Abi is indeed Lord V's Mrs and probably the reason why she is so tetchy with Lisa is that she has trouble sitting down....understandable if that is the case we all know about the frequency in that department.  

The lack of literacy (she is indeed German), the earlier reference to the Avus silver TT yet she doesn't own one herself, turning up with Lord V for the Essex meet. Her pro-Lord V attitude, her earlier reference to being well associated to another well known forum member.... : : The case definately looks a little fishy..especially when you count the amount of posts in the short space of time! 

It's either V or the Mrs is now on board ;D
!


----------



## kctt

> Can we take it that Abi is indeed Lord V's Mrs and probably the reason why she is so tetchy with Lisa is that she has trouble sitting down....understandable if that is the case we all know about the frequency in that department.
> 
> The lack of literacy (she is indeed German), the earlier reference to the Avus silver TT yet she doesn't own one herself, turning up with Lord V for the Essex meet. Her pro-Lord V attitude, her earlier reference to being well associated to another well known forum member.... : : The case definately looks a little fishy..especially when you count the amount of posts in the short space of time! Â
> 
> It's either V or the Mrs is now on board ;D
> !


 :-X...................very confused...............but I bloody knew it!

I'll still get you that Tia Maria :-*


----------



## vlastan

> Can we take it that Abi is indeed Lord V's Mrs and probably the reason why she is so tetchy with Lisa is that she has trouble sitting down....understandable if that is the case we all know about the frequency in that department.
> 
> The lack of literacy (she is indeed German), the earlier reference to the Avus silver TT yet she doesn't own one herself, turning up with Lord V for the Essex meet. Her pro-Lord V attitude, her earlier reference to being well associated to another well known forum member.... : : The case definately looks a little fishy..especially when you count the amount of posts in the short space of time! Â
> 
> It's either V or the Mrs is now on board ;D
> !


Are you a Detective Inspector for Scotland Yard and you solved the mystery then?

All the people that came to the meeting know the truth about Abi...you had to be there or at least any of the attendands will confirm this for you. My wife and Abi and myself are INDEED three separate human beings!


----------



## vlastan

> Daniela is on the left, who's the lady on the right in this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...just so as we know who's who, and nobody is doing any wind up's....


This lady is Nicky's friend...nothing to do with the forum.

Simon took most of his pictures before I and Abi arrived...so you won't see her in any of them.


----------



## PaulS

LOL!

This is turning into another one of those great threads.....



> Can we take it that Abi is indeed Lord V's Mrs and probably the reason why she is so tetchy with Lisa is that she has trouble sitting down....understandable if that is the case we all know about the frequency in that department.
> 
> The lack of literacy (she is indeed German), the earlier reference to the Avus silver TT yet she doesn't own one herself, turning up with Lord V for the Essex meet. Her pro-Lord V attitude, her earlier reference to being well associated to another well known forum member.... : : The case definately looks a little fishy..especially when you count the amount of posts in the short space of time! Â
> 
> It's either V or the Mrs is now on board ;D
> !


ROFLMAO!

I have long suspected this. There is definately a rather suspicious 'friendship / liason' between Abi *blush* *blush*  and Vlastan :

Nutts:


> Lisa has a TT. A silver (sometimes snowy pink ) lhd 225 coupe.
> Like "most" of the ladies on this forum, she is funny, articulate and comes on here to chat and have a laugh. What are you here for Abi? I think I've probably met all (or nearly all) the ladies on here at one time or another and they all have TT's......


I could not agree more NuTTs ;D 

Just why did you make that comment about Lisa, Abi? Are you a journalist as scoTTy suggested?


----------



## Lisa.

> Can we take it that Abi is indeed Lord V's Mrs and probably the reason why she is so tetchy with Lisa is that she has trouble sitting down....understandable if that is the case we all know about the frequency in that department.
> 
> The lack of literacy (she is indeed German), the earlier reference to the Avus silver TT yet she doesn't own one herself, turning up with Lord V for the Essex meet. Her pro-Lord V attitude, her earlier reference to being well associated to another well known forum member.... : : The case definately looks a little fishy..especially when you count the amount of posts in the short space of time! Â
> 
> It's either V or the Mrs is now on board ;D
> !


Y'know that makes total sense, yep I think you're right. 
That would explain the "Abi's" frizzy perm wig as Mrs V's hair was fairly short and straight on her holiday snap last year. 
Well done PJ.


----------



## coupe-sport

> Well done PJ


 ???

So let me get this straight...

Lisa is married to V ?


----------



## Lisa.

Come on keep up

Head-Ed is really PJ, who is a detective for Scotland yard.
Abi is infact Vlastan's German wife wearing a curly syrup.

And I'm Lisa and I'm here because I happen to own a TT.

Getit? ;D


----------



## vlastan

> ???
> 
> So let me get this straight...
> 
> Lisa is married to V Â ?


Nooooo...silly boy!!  ;D

I am PJ's ex actually!! ;D ;D

Lisa is an old flame from school! :


----------



## coupe-sport

> Nooooo...silly boy!!
> 
> I am PJ's ex actually!!
> 
> Lisa is an old flame from school!


thats cleared that one up then...

so who's Vlastan ???


----------



## TTotal

Ok then, time to own up...

I am ......Vlastan. Â


----------



## TTotal

And of course nuTTs is my wife. :-[


----------



## vlastan

Some pictures for you folks.

The first one is Abi...hiding behind Phil in the meeting last Saturday.

Anyone good with photoshop could work on the layers and delete Phil? Â 

The second is my wife.

You know me very well I guess...so I won't post another photo!


----------



## scoTTy

Which means the girl is question in the earlier photo is the journalist as I said a long time ago :


----------



## TTotal

The cyclist in Amsterdam is your Wife ??????


----------



## coupe-sport

> Which means the girl is question in the earlier photo is the journalist as I said a long time ago


you're confusing things now ScoTTy...


----------



## vlastan

I think what Scotty tries to say is that Abi, doesn't own a TT any longer and she came just for a laugh!


----------



## r1

Well thats seem proof enough....maybe.

Anyway, from what I've seen of Abi she's a complete arse. Anyone who threatens someone on a forum whom they've never met is a total cunt in my eyes.


----------



## Lisa.

Well I think we've seen enough to make our minds up Vlastan.

Mrs V looks very smart and attractive. She looks very classic in her fitted jacket, tailored trousers and neat shoes. She is smiling confidently and looks lovely. ( Vlastan what is she doing with you? )

And Abi's photo fits the image I alreadyÂ had, and she has so eloquently portrayed of herself, perfectly.
Nuff said.


----------



## head_ed

> And Abi's photo fits the image I alreadyÂ had, and she has so eloquently portrayed of herself, perfectly.
> Nuff said.


Were you thinking classy Lisa? :-X  ROFLMFAO....sorry roll on floorsy with bunni wunni kins *giggle giggle* *squeak* *blushy poo's* ;D ;D


----------



## Guest

I gather you came to this forum long before you got ya tt then Lisa ? So your TT is new (but you don't like to admit it) but an old reg shame! You will be getting the recalls I have no doubt! And the other problems the slightly older ones get.. LOL!


----------



## Guest

And as for you R1 your words don't scare me your as thick as the next person like your sort. If you want to play detective work join the police force! You idiot!


----------



## Guest

WELCOME BACK VLASTAN SORRY THIS IS WHAT YOU HAVE COME BACK TO PLEASE STAY AND ENJOY WONT YOU!!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Lisa.

> I gather you came to this forum long before you got ya tt then Lisa ? Â So your TT is new (but you don't like to admit it) but an old reg shame! Â You will be getting the recalls I have no doubt! And the other problems the slightly older ones get.. LOL!


*LOL* Not much of a detective yourself then *LOL*

Whatever you say "Hunni", it's all total shite.


----------



## head_ed

> And as for you R1 your words don't scare me your as thick as the next person like your sort. If you want to play detective work join the police force! You idiot!


Let me join too... ;D

If you are going to slag off someone for being thick, at least make sure your spelling is correct! 

p.s. see the your v you're thread if you are still confused.. btw, this time is is Martin


----------



## Guest

Erm ... this is suppose to be a welcome back thread for Vlastan not some bitchy contest you lot are turning it out to be.


----------



## head_ed

> I gather you came to this forum long before you got ya tt then Lisa ? So your TT is new (but you don't like to admit it) but an old reg shame! You will be getting the recalls I have no doubt! And the other problems the slightly older ones get.. LOL!


Pot, kettle?


----------



## Lisa.

> Erm ... this is suppose to be a welcome back thread for Vlastan not some bitchy contest you lot are turning it out to be. Â


Bitching Competition?

It's no contest, you have the advantage and you win hands down ;D


----------



## Guest

OI  I am Vlastan shadow I have to win hands down Lisa


----------



## kctt

> I think what Scotty tries to say is that Abi, doesn't own a TT any longer and she came just for a laugh! Â


....or there was a journalist, could those pictures be any bigger Nick?
:-*


----------



## head_ed

> Erm ... this is suppose to be a welcome back thread for Vlastan not some bitchy contest you lot are turning it out to be. Â


Maybe you shouldn't be so quick to have a go at people you have very little knowledge of!

Glass houses....stones..pot...kettle. Ring any bells?


----------



## Guest

KCTT gimme that stiff drink Hon ... NOW!!!


----------



## Lisa.

> OI I am Vlastan shadow I have to win hands down Lisa


if Vlastan was given the choice I'm sure he'd rather me behind me, Hunni.


----------



## Guest

But the majority of you thought I was Vlastan. Why? Just Why?


----------



## head_ed

Because he can't spell either...  ;D


----------



## Guest

Why do you say that Lisa.. Something your not telling us about you and Lord V ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Guest

Head Ed I think your only in on this to up your post counts ! ;D


----------



## Lisa.

Explain to you, nah, that would just be too cruel.

And I think you'll find that Head-ed is actually a well established member with plenty of very good friends on this forum, though as a newbie you wouldn't know that would you?

Pick-up your handbag luv, and shut the door on your way out.


----------



## head_ed

> Head Ed I think your only in on this to up your post counts ! Â ;D


There's nothing more amusing than an ignoramus! I suggest you do your own detective work before you make comments about everyone else......


----------



## Guest

ahhh *yawn*... hey lisa happy driving hunni ;D Enjoy it while it lasts LOL *grin*


----------



## Guest

Bit near the mark was I Head Ed ... make you all angry did I? Looks like I do a go job with you lot which is why your all still bitching ... Carry on don't mind me *sigh*


----------



## Guest

So established joined 3 months ago 54 posts and two stars mmmm if you say so luvv! ;D


----------



## Guest

Oh ... Ed Head I am the Forum's Detective :-X


----------



## Lisa.

Thanks Hunni I will.

I've done a bit of detective work and found the forum you need.

Its for Jaguar owners :( or wannabes) its called " Sent from hell"
and theres even a room called " If u wanna talk shit do it here"
Just perfect for you.

http://www.sentfromhell.co.uk/forum/def ... ?ForumID=0

Bye bye


----------



## Guest

LOL yeah tis shit init. Still if you have nothing else better to surf the net for go ahead! ;D


----------



## nutts

This is the funniest thread is ages. Cool. Please keep it up ;D

btw anyone know what the score is? I lost count at

Lisa: 1254 - Abi: 745

: : : :


----------



## Guest

Got a soft spot for ya Lisa have you Nutts LUVV? AWWWWWW Cute ! ;D


----------



## PeteDolan

FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!
We should find a playground, gather round in a cirlce and watch them slug it out.
;D


----------



## Guest

LETS ANNOY YOU ALL ONE MORE TIME IF I MAY ...

WELCOME BACK VLASTAN LOL

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Lisa.

I know you have problems with the keyboard so I've joined you as a member. [smiley=computer.gif]

Username Abi.
password essexbird

Have fun hunni.

We'll miss you Â ;D


----------



## Guest

OOOOOOps !


----------



## coupe-sport

how did you find that site Lisa - Clans and all that - sad Gamers territory :-[


----------



## nutts

Could have...  What's it to you? Jealous? I go for the sexy, intelligent type.... do you fall into this category? Nope, thought not. Seen your pic and read your posts "hon" ....



> Got a soft spot for ya Lisa have you Nutts LUVV? AWWWWWW Cute ! ;D


----------



## Lisa.

Simple! I just did a search for forums for classy (non) blondes from Essex.

Actually that may explain why there are currently only 4 members, now 5.


----------



## Guest

A HA Gotcha! It appears I have touched a raw nerve here somewhat hence your reactions LOL!... Carry on ;D


----------



## Lisa.

*yawn*


----------



## Guest

My sentiments too Lisa! *yawn* as I did previously in a post incase it had not escaped your eyes ;D


----------



## M44RT L

Can I join in?  Errr I quite like Essex buurds BTW 
:-[

I have just e-mailed Mr Warren and he thinks we have a good chance of hiring Earls Court for a gentlemen's evening, featuring a female boxing bout.

Black tie of course...tickets anyone?

Could be a right earner for you Abi and Lisa ;D


----------



## vlastan

Jesus women!! We only have about 5-6 ladies in this forum and all you do is using your handbags? What is going on with you?

I want to see the 3 of you being friends again (PJ, Abi and Lisa). I imagine the 3 of you...in a....(oh well, I can't say this...I may get banned again!! ;D ;D)

Thanks for the welcome back again Abi...what I do enjoy is how much controversy and interest a thread will generate that has my name on it. ;D


----------



## head_ed

> A HA Gotcha! It appears I have touched a raw nerve here somewhat hence your reactions LOL!... Carry on Â ;D


Ever heard the phrase about people laughing with you and not at you?

No nerves touched around here, the only thing that seems to be touched is you. TT seats too small for your arse then? Need a bigger car to make you look more in proportion. You seem to fit every stereo typical Essex girl joke known! Â Common, lardy and illiterate with delusions of grandeur! ;D

But I have to say it's the first time I've seen Marge Simpson without her hair up and minus the blue dye! Or was it Miss Piggy I was thinking of? You and Kermit will sure look swell together ;D ;D


----------



## Guest

What have I missed? ;D
You're wasting your time Abi love, you never gonna win, you're way out of your league.

Class? You just ain't got it, just from reading your posts thats very evident.

oh and nice photo love ;D ;D


----------



## coupe-sport

Moderators - any chance of closing and deleting this thread now - its not banter anymore and is just becoming offensive ...

On a public forum things are getting rather personal - no need for it


----------



## vlastan

I agree with Coupe. This is getting very personal and is becoming silly now.

The last couple of posting are very offensive. So instead of using the report button, either you guys delete them or edit them.


----------



## IanWest

Just read this thread- fantastic stuff.
X type?- that'll be a 4WD Mondeo then for Â£10k more, nice car. ;D You crack on love and maybe find yourself a Ford Forum or something.


----------



## kmpowell

Due to numerous e-mails and requests, this thread has now been closed and locked.


----------



## KevinST

I just want to add that I find it very sad that a member has deleted their account... and the only reason I can think of is the poor behaviour on this thread.
Very sad.


----------

